# What is the best option for covering the eye holes on a Grim Reaper mask?



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe most use some sort of black mesh to accomplish that.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it possible to buy something like that at and art supply or craft store?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've found the easiest way is with "invisible" masks.

https://www.costumania.com/products/item_info.asp?Brand_id=3287&ST=Invisible Ghoul Mask Black

If you have a savers, there's a very good chance they have similar for $5. Wallmarts, etc can be hit or miss on them, but worth a check. You can either wear under the mask, or cut up the face and make patches for the eyes on your mask.


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll try wearing it under the mask first but I think using the pieces like patching for the eyes might be better for comfort. Thanks guys.


----------

